# starting work out question?



## yasir360 (Jul 27, 2017)

hey everyone
i am willing to start training and weight lifting so i have few questions.
why is it better to do diffrent body parts on diffrent days, than do all the body parts on every workout?
What are some good back workouts with a barbell and dumbells.

apart from these, any other tips that you want to give a beginner?
thanks


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 27, 2017)

When I change my workout daily it gives me more focus on that specific body group verses my whole body at once choose what works best for you and what feels the best for you everyone is different so to each there own .... What works for one might not work for you , that's the way I started and will continue to do , it also makes best for me to dial in what I need to work on more as well and or what I need to improve on ..... I'm sure soon you will get some great answers on here


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 27, 2017)

It's not better to do different body parts on different days. As a newer lifter you would do well to do full body workouts a few times per week. This has the added benefit of learning to bench squat deadlift overhead press row etc...

For back workouts with either a barbell or dumbbell just do bent over rows. 

Best thing I can suggest to a beginner is get an understanding of how much good it takes to grow 1 to 2 pounds per week.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 27, 2017)

That I can say you helped me out with major and how important diet and your meals really are


----------

